# What is the best canister filter for 90 gallon malawi tank?



## dannyw711 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello,
I have a 90 gallon lake malawi tank. Im looking for a strong canister filter that really does a good job because i plan on having a lot of fish. Also I want it to be quite. So basically what is the best all around canister filter for my situation and what model.

Thanks,
Danny :dancing:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i love my xp3, it does a good job with my current stock level, but i have too many dead spots, so i'm thinking about getting a second one. it's a great canister, you just can't cover the whole tank with one canister, unless it's something huge like an fx5, but i would still prefer two xp3's to the fx5, just my opinion


----------



## joeshmoeterp (Feb 3, 2010)

It doesn't get any quieter than an eheim.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

joeshmoeterp said:


> It doesn't get any quieter than an eheim.


there is absolutely no noise coming from my xp3 so i don't know how this statement can be made, xp3's are great filters and well worth the price over any other canister


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

not the most powerful but the best bang for your $ is the eheim classic series 2217...it is extremly quiet, reliable, ez installing, and the best part is you can customize your own filter media. forget the media tray it comes with, just load it up with bio balls, coarse pad, ceramic rings and a polishing pad. the two pads can be purchase at home depot for a fraction of the real ones but works just as good if not better.


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

Our xp3 is loud and leaks.......were getting the cascade 1500......Have a cascade in our 45g its quite and does a good job......Well see how it does on the 125


----------



## brutus8 (Mar 19, 2005)

No one filter is heads and tails better than the rest. I have had a Rena XP2 for 5 years and it is silent, and runs like a top. I have been looking for reasons to get a Fluval FX5 or an Eheim but my Rena keeps on pumping so I will stay with it and recommend it too. I would go with any one of Fluval FX5, Rena XP3 or XP4, or Eheim 2217 Classic and be perfectly happy. Look for the cheapest of the 3 and go with that and you will be satisfied. They all have strengths and weaknesses.

Good luck!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i'd save the money and instead of an xp4 go with either two xp3's or one xp3 and an xp2

or if you really want one high powered filter, get an fx5, i have been thinking about moving my xp3 to one of my 55's and getting an fx5 for my 90, but i like being able to pick up my filter when it's full of water


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

eheim 2028 will do the trick on a 90


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Check this out --->http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68458


----------



## dannyw711 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow thats a really great page thanks


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

I say two XP3s but better off with two XP4s.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> Im looking for a strong canister filter that really does a good job because i plan on having a lot of fish.


 8) Not sure what your budget is but in this case I'd opt for (2) canisters. Rena XP3 or MarineLand 360 are decent mid to upper level 'cans' that will give you the flexibility & performance necessary when stocking heavy w/out breaking the bank. Both Eheim & Fluval (Hagen) make more powerful & more expensive filters & if you can afford it they are worth a look see. I personally cannot rave nor rant for or against. Efficiency, turnover, movement & redundancy can be accomplished w/out spending a fortune. JMPO, "T"


----------

